# Smoked Salmon Q-vu



## dadwith4daughters (Dec 19, 2007)

After 24 hrs of dry brining in some kosher salt, dark brown sugar, sugar, and some cayenne, I put these in the smoker for about 4 hours or when it hit 150 degrees in the thickest part. Got some capers, red onion, nice crackers and impressed'em all at my work party.


----------



## t-bone tim (Dec 19, 2007)

that is some tasty looking salmon , congrats on a successful smoke


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 19, 2007)

Sure looks good.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Sure looks good Dadwith4daughters!!


----------



## flagriller (Dec 19, 2007)

looks great, good job.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Congrats on your salmom smoke. Those Q Views reminded me that I just might have a fillet or two in the freezer!


----------



## ron50 (Dec 19, 2007)

Man that looks good, I think you gave me an idea for another addition for the New Year's eve buffet. :)


----------



## vlap (Dec 19, 2007)

If my salmon looks even half as good christmas day it will be a hit.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks good and sounds like it was an unqualified success with the folks who ate it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So what upcoming events have the people at work "volunteered" you for?


----------



## buddyboy (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice looking salmon. I will try your brine is sound good. After I brine my salmon and place in smoker, I baste the salmon with a mix of equal amounts of brown sugar,pure maple syrup and honey. The mix give the salmon a wonderful taste


----------



## jts70 (Dec 19, 2007)

What temp did you smoke them at?


----------



## bombo80 (Dec 19, 2007)

Great looking salmon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I followed this kippered salmon recipe, a while back, and it turned out excellent.

http://www.sausagemania.com/kippermania.html

The rum and brown sugar "paint" period, and letting the pellicle form, was the hardest part of the process.  But it was definitely worth the effort.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes Rich, but can you find the freezer under all those boxes? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice lookin' smoke Dad... glad you wowed them!!


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! That honey/syrup mop sure does sound good. It would balance well with the saltiness. I'm gonna do that next time. Thanks buddyboy.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Dec 20, 2007)

Jeff, I struggled keeping the temp below the 220 mark so I finally gave up and let it hang there. The fish was on the grill for about 4 hours at 220 with smoke rolling the whole time. I took the fish to 150.


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 27, 2007)

What are capers? I have seen them in the store (in jars where all the peppers are in jars). Are they hot? sweet? or what?


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

Kinda sour and  umm  well..capery! It really goes well with fish, especially smoked. Often served with a Biere Blanc <Sp? Vlap> sauce. Really good with that and calamari.


----------



## vlap (Dec 27, 2007)

Capers are unopened buds of a flower that are typicaly packed in a brine or salt. Very tasty!

beurre blanc is the sauce you are thinking of rich (I had to look up the correct spelling)

Its a rich butter sauce with a reduction of some type of vinegar. Capers are very tasty in it.


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 27, 2007)

Ah, thanks for the info.


----------

